# LGD For Sale - NW Ohio



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

We are preparing for a move out of state and need to find a home for our Anatolian/Great Pyrennes. She is six years old, vaccinations are current and she can be bred as she is not spayed. She is good with goats and with other dogs. Has never been aggressive with us and is fine with others when she knows them or knows they are with us. She is 3/4 Anatolian so has more of that coloring - creamy white with black marking around areas of the head.

We live in the far NW corner of Ohio - tri-state area of IN, MI and OH.

Asking $25.

Thanks - Terry


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Where are you moving to? That is a ways for me to travel, but if you are coming in this direction? I am in Southern Missouri.

Tadpole Acres


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Terry,

How has she been used? Is she used to fences? Does she bark alot?


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Sent PM's. Thanks.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

Any history with kids and is she an inside dog or full outside?


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

She is fine with children and she has always been outside.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Am talking to husband about this. Can you send me any more info to contact you via pm? thank you


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Still available.


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

We may be interested in providing a home for your dog. We are just north of Hillsdale county in Michigan. Could you please email me privately with more information? Thanks.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Sending you a message now. Thanks.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

You might get more interest if you posted the route you were moving to and posted what she was guarding, fencing requirements, and barking rather than a pm.

Someone like me could take a dog with fencing & barking issues, and I have other dogs to help acclimate her to other livestock. But transport could be an issue.

Just saying..
HF


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

HappyFarmer said:


> You might get more interest if you posted the route you were moving to and posted what she was guarding, fencing requirements, and barking rather than a p
> 
> Someone like me could take a dog with fencing & barking issues, and I have other dogs to help acclimate her to other livestock. But transport could be an issue.
> 
> ...


Actually, there has been quite a bit of interest through PM's - just has not worked out for anyone yet.

The route we are taking to move is not important because there is no way we can haul her with us - that is why we are trying to find a home for her now.

I could post a lot about her(which I thought I did) but everyone has a different set of questions - usually all different than I have posted. :happy2: So....I have received PM's with those questions - no one seems to mind sending messages.

Yes, she barks at night at things she feels should not be there :happy2:. We have four ft. goat fencing with a strand of electric wire at the top - most LGD's believe that there territory is as far as they can see.

The reason that she is only $25 is because I was hoping that someone would be able to have an LGD that might not be able to afford one otherwise.


----------



## Stormintheblue (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this dog still available? I superneed a guard dog for my small herd of goats asap as this morning i was milking and the coyotes were practically in the barn with us 
I have been looking for a while and am pretty animal saavy, in a good position to take on another animal, have ref's etc. 
How do I contact you offlist?
Or give you my info?


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Our livestock guardian dog has sold and is on her way to her new home, tonight.


----------

